# Poorly gerbil



## micki (Apr 27, 2011)

I need some advice. My daughter has let me know tonight that 1 of her gerbils doesn't look right. I went in to check her and she doesn't look good. She has lost alot of weight really quickly and doesn't seem to have drunk very much. I have used a syringe to get a bit of water down her and i will keep an eye on her. If she makes it through the night then i will take her to the vets in the morning and see what they can do for her.
I have left her in the tank with the other 2 gerbils as hopefully they will help to keep her warm as she felt cold to touch. Other than getting water down her what can i do to get her through the night?


----------



## Becs1051 (Jun 23, 2011)

How is she doing today?


----------



## micki (Apr 27, 2011)

She isn't very well at all. Just got back from vets and he thinks her kidneys are packing in :crying:.


----------



## Truckle (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh no poor gerbil 
I'm sorry to hear that about her kidneys. How old is she ? Did the vet say what could be done with treating her ?


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh no im sorry to hear that! What treatment has the vet suggested for her? Poor little mite


----------



## micki (Apr 27, 2011)

She had a baytril jab but it didn't work. She died this afternoon :crying:. 
She was only young, she was about 5 month old. Just hope her sisters are healthy and we don't lose one of them. We will be keeping a very close eye on them.


----------



## Zanki (Jun 1, 2011)

Did you get the gerbil from pets at home?

My little guy died at around five months old as well. Was sick for a long time before he went downhill and died. I never found out the cause though.


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh no so very sorry to hear this  Hope you are ok x


----------



## micki (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes i got her from pets at home. I didn't want to buy from there but me and my kids fell in love with the 3 girls they had so i went against my own thoughts and bought them. I won't ever buy from them again. When we are ready for some new ones i will see if i can find a breeder near me and buy from them.
Sorry to hear that you lost a young one from there aswell Zanki.


----------



## Becs1051 (Jun 23, 2011)

I've only just caught up and I'm so sorry to hear that she didn't make it. How are the other two doing?


----------



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear this happened. Pets at Home don't look after their animals well at all. I bought a gerbil as a cage mate for my girl who was left behind and when I bought her they had no water in their cage. Luckily she's been ok as I had no other option really. The only animals I usually get from there are from the adoption centre.


----------

